#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 關於製作獸頭的問題

## 火龍

小弟想弄一個雪橇犬(也就是哈奇士)的獸頭
不知道吻部能不能弄成可以自由開合的
如果行的話,要怎樣弄的?
如果方便的話,請附上製作圖以供小弟多一點了解

----------


## wingwolf

我記得這裏的野犬頭就是嘴部可以開合的類型
作者使用的是金屬網骨架
在上下颌部之間連接彈簧，做成一個簡單的杠杆
這樣可以打開，也可以自動關閉
像這樣——



> 


彈簧還可以換成橡皮筋之類的

希望能有幫助……  :Very Happy:

----------


## 火龍

> 我記得這裏的野犬頭就是嘴部可以開合的類型
> 作者使用的是金屬網骨架
> 在上下颌部之間連接彈簧，做成一個簡單的杠杆
> 這樣可以打開，也可以自動關閉
> 像這樣——
> 
> 彈簧還可以換成橡皮筋之類的
> 
> 希望能有幫助……


謝謝你的說,我大約也明白了
不過有一點還是不太懂
就是張開口的問題
是不是把吻底部的鐵絲伸廷至下巴才能使它張口?

----------


## 菜鳥

嘴巴如果要動的話,的確要把獸頭的下顎跟自己的下巴貼緊[不是黏住]
這樣張口的話會比較明顯而且方便操作喔

----------

